# Shopping on a budget in Lisboa?



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Can anyone offer opinions on Pingo Doce vs. Pao de Acucar vs. Corte Ingles for groceries?

Also, looking for suggestions on the best places (price-wise) to shop for personal items such as contact lens solution, shampoo, toothpaste, etc, as well as small appliances such as hair dryer? Should be accessible via public transport from the city center. 

Thanks!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> Can anyone offer opinions on Pingo Doce vs. Pao de Acucar vs. Corte Ingles for groceries?


The three supermarkets you have listed are in ascending order of "expensiveness."


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

El Corte Ingles on a budget? Wow. Forget that.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not familiar with any of those stores so that's helpful, thanks. And there's even a Pingo Doce within walking distance... although it's uphill in the wrong direction, the way home with heavy groceries


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can always get a taxi for a big shop. Or buy a shopping trolley 
I use Pingu Doce and Continente depending on what I am shopping for.
As Silvers says...FORGET El Corte Ingles on a budget!!


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Definitively Continente and Pingo Doce. There are big(!) Continente stores in the Colombo mall(metro linha azul-Colegio militar/Lux station) and Vasco Da Gama mall(metro linha Vermelha- Oriente station). You can get a Continente card for free which gives you discounts on some items. 

I use Pingo for some stuff - Continente for others, but in the big Continente you'll nonetheless find everything. 

For general grosseries check Lidl and Aldi as well.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

PS If you buy stuff(including normal groceries) at Continente for a certain amount of money, I think it's around 100-120 Euros, Continente delivers it for free. 

There are special cash lines for the purpose.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

El corte Ingles survives because it offers an option to pay in three installments, interest free. The Portuguese love this because they can buy designer clothes and pay over time.
I agree, continente is the best for me but I tend to shop in Pingo Doce for convenience.


----------

